# Anyone else get a pm here from a spammer?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had gotten a message in my inbox that I thought maybe was a new member I hadn't 'met' yet. When I opened it ... it was just an ad page.

Any one else get this?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i did too, it also says member deleted


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 20 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731141


> I had gotten a message in my inbox that I thought maybe was a new member I hadn't 'met' yet. When I opened it ... it was just an ad page.
> 
> Any one else get this?[/B]


I just got one too.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 20 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731141


> I had gotten a message in my inbox that I thought maybe was a new member I hadn't 'met' yet. When I opened it ... it was just an ad page.
> 
> Any one else get this?[/B]


Yup, me too. I think our mods (K/C Mom?) are on top of it though as the "member" has been deleted already.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

lol me too. i just sent a msg to sher saying "way to go!" .... that was the quickest deleted member i've ever seen!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I too received a random msg. from a "new member" who has since been deleted. I didn't click on the link...it looked suspect. Glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, I got it and several others reported it. I deleted the member.

I would be careful opening links from someone you don't know. It could be a virus or porn. Right click on the link and you can see the full URL or if it is in a PM you can click "Reply" and see the URL there. I noticed that it was ".ru" which is Russia. The IP showed the spammer was in Moscow. He/she is gone now.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

YAY Mods! Quick on the draw.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I got one too. It was a hyper link,see this. I didn't click on it though,I was afraid it was a porn site or something else that would try to infect my computer. I think I will just delete it,I'm not that curious.lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 20 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731147


> Yes, I got it and several others reported it. I deleted the member.
> 
> I would be careful opening links from someone you don't know. It could be a virus or porn. Right click on the link and you can see the full URL or if it is in a PM you can click "Reply" and see the URL there. I noticed that it was ".ru" which is Russia. The member was in Moscow. He/she is gone now.[/B]



Thanks Sher, i was getting ready to send it to you and then i noticed the member was deleted. That was quick.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I got it too. Thanks for being on top of it K/C Mom!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Feb 20 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731142


> i did too, it also says member deleted[/B]



Me too! I thought this was really strange PM since I didn't recognize the name. 

Cathy

[attachment=48842:Lizzie_Sept_4_06.bmp]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I got one from mirfirker. Then a link saying SEE THIS. I didn't open it...but someone else did and said
it was a Viagra ad. ROTFL


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I got it, too, but as soon as I saw "Member Deleted", I deleted the message.  I am just too afraid to click on links I don't know. Thanks for being sooooo on top of this!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, I got it too.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, now I feel a bit left out ... I didn't get a spam PM!!


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for putting my mind to ease. I too received the PM from mirfirker. Glad to know issue was resolved.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I got it too and reported it. I didn't realize if the member was deleted it was already taken care of. Thanks Sher. I'm so naive, I opened it right up. I never gave a virus a thought. Oh boy I have to be more careful. I'm glad to know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 20 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731166


> Well, now I feel a bit left out ... I didn't get a spam PM!![/B]


I got and opened it. I was a site for a Canidian online pharmacy. So unless you need Viagra or something along those lines you didn't miss much.  

And I run all sorts of software for virus' and spyware, so I'm not too concerned about that.


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

Boy, now I feel like a "real" rookie! I got it and it was all of the above. I opened it. I didn't know there was a possibility of spammers on SM. Does this happen alot?


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 20 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731166


> Well, now I feel a bit left out ... I didn't get a spam PM!![/B]


Me either Jacq. But kinda glad since it was a spoof.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Just deleted it, I imagined it was spam so didn't open.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 21 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731211


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 20 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731166





> Well, now I feel a bit left out ... I didn't get a spam PM!![/B]


Me either Jacq. But kinda glad is it was a spoof.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, so far Jacs, Martha , and I are all in the loser group!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I got one also and being the idiot I am, I opened it  
It was for Viagra :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Feb 21 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731220


> I got one also and being the idiot I am, I opened it
> It was for Viagra :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, My hope is that it wasn't a virus, especially since I opened it on my daughter's business lap top!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 20 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731157


> I got one from mirfirker. Then a link saying SEE THIS. I didn't open it...but someone else did and said
> it was a Viagra ad. ROTFL[/B]



I got the same message. But - the member had already been deleted. When I tried to open the link, there was nothing there.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (SueC @ Feb 21 2009, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731219


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 21 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731211





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 20 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731166





> Well, now I feel a bit left out ... I didn't get a spam PM!![/B]


Me either Jacq. But kinda glad is it was a spoof.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, so far Jacs, Martha , and I are all in the loser group!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wouldn't feel bad maybe you guys just don't need Viagra! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

If you google the name mirfirker, it is apparent that all sorts of internet forums are being hit by the same thing and all within the last 24 hours or so. I don't know how they are doing it... with as many reports as I am seeing, it looks to me as if some sort of bot is doing this, but I've never seen a bot do what this one is doing either.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I got it tooo, but it just didn't look right and I didn't recognize the name. Then I noticed that it was a deleted member. So, I decided to come on the boards and see what was going on.

Thanks Sher and the Mod Squard for keeping this a nice place to live.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 21 2009, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731244


> If you google the name mirfirker, it is apparent that all sorts of internet forums are being hit by the same thing and all within the last 24 hours or so. I don't know how they are doing it... with as many reports as I am seeing, it looks to me as if some sort of bot is doing this, but I've never seen a bot do what thus one is apparently doing either.[/B]


 :duh oh: What's a bot? :huh:

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who opened it. I have good virus and security protection too so I think I'm safe.

I never thought of the viagra need or not need angle Maggie :shocked: I'd rather you hadn't pointed that out. :embarrassed:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i did as well


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 21 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731260


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 21 2009, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731244





> If you google the name mirfirker, it is apparent that all sorts of internet forums are being hit by the same thing and all within the last 24 hours or so. I don't know how they are doing it... with as many reports as I am seeing, it looks to me as if some sort of bot is doing this, but I've never seen a bot do what thus one is apparently doing either.[/B]


 :duh oh: What's a bot? :huh:


[/B][/QUOTE]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_bot 

They can be nasty little things.  

I got it too.....glad I didn't open it.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it just me or did the name "mirfirker" conjure up another pejorative? That was my first clue that this was probably not on the up-and-up. The second was the "see this" in the message.....no valid SM member would send such a message without explanation. Third, of course thanks to the sharpest Mods on the block, was "deleted member".

Am I alert or what? B)


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Yes, I got it too.  Seems some people just have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 21 2009, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731260


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 21 2009, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731244





> If you google the name mirfirker, it is apparent that all sorts of internet forums are being hit by the same thing and all within the last 24 hours or so. I don't know how they are doing it... with as many reports as I am seeing, it looks to me as if some sort of bot is doing this, but I've never seen a bot do what thus one is apparently doing either.[/B]


 :duh oh: What's a bot? :huh:

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who opened it. I have good virus and security protection too so I think I'm safe.

I never thought of the viagra need or not need angle Maggie :shocked: I'd rather you hadn't pointed that out. :embarrassed:
[/B][/QUOTE]

A bot is just a semi automated program which does repetitive tasks... like sending spam.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 20 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731166


> Well, now I feel a bit left out ... I didn't get a spam PM!![/B]


I was just thinking the same thing! I didn't either - guess I'm not "special"! LOL


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes. i got one. it was from a deleted member and said "see this" just as a link. i was stupid and clicked on it. :blush: it took me to a site for viagra and other pharmaceuticals... definitely wasn't interested! LOL!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw it this morning and just deleted it. I knew it was a spammer. I have rec'd other emails from same spammer and have always deleted them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep -- I received it too and immediately told Sher (K/C Mom) and Joe and Sher took care of it.

Thanks so much to the mods for being on top of things. :biggrin:


----------



## rlnoe1958 (Feb 16, 2009)

wonder why people do stupid things like send out junk like this? I got the email too which led to an ad for viagra...worst thing is now this person has all of our email addresses, right?

I am a new member - I am hoping this isn't how it's going to be...

Thanks for the help so far about my little girl, Roxie.

Robin


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (rlnoe1958 @ Feb 21 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731306


> wonder why people do stupid things like send out junk like this? I got the email too which led to an ad for viagra...worst thing is now this person has all of our email addresses, right?
> 
> I am a new member - I am hoping this isn't how it's going to be...
> 
> ...


The person doesn't have your email address ... You got the message through SM's PM system. That member has been deleted. Spammers like this are very common on discussion boards. We try to find them and remove them before they cause trouble. But like Joe says... sometimes they slip through.

I've been a member here for over four years and this is the first spam PM I've gotten.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

first time for me on a forum group too -- what is the deal with the viagra stuff as that caused a trojan virus on my computer in december and shut it down and my dsl service shut me out too because of it and he said it is real popular and we got another trojan virus this month -ugh -- the computer guy we work with said viruses are up 400% - they should put these people in jail for this stuff as it is such a nightmare getting it fixed and back up and running and we have a good antivirus too 



QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 21 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731323


> QUOTE (rlnoe1958 @ Feb 21 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731306





> wonder why people do stupid things like send out junk like this? I got the email too which led to an ad for viagra...worst thing is now this person has all of our email addresses, right?
> 
> I am a new member - I am hoping this isn't how it's going to be...
> 
> ...


The person doesn't have your email address ... You got the message through SM's PM system. That member has been deleted. Spammers like this are very common on discussion boards. We try to find them and remove them before they cause trouble. But like Joe says... sometimes they slip through.

I've been a member here for over four years and this is the first spam PM I've gotten.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 20 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731166


> Well, now I feel a bit left out ... I didn't get a spam PM!![/B]



I didn't get it either. 

I find this kind of spam creepy. I didn't think they could get into our PM's because I thought they were private and different from emails.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Feb 21 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731275


> Yes, I got it too.  Seems some people just have too much time on their hands.[/B]


Their hands should be in handcuffs. 

Really, I think these people need to be punished. And, instead of spending all day in jail, if I were the judge, I would sentence them to hard labor ... like building new highways, etc.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I see I wasn't the only one LOL ... I was in a hurry and wasn't thinking when I opened it ( I believe the 'member' had not been banned yet... and dopey me did open the link. It never crossed my mind it would anything but from a member ! I was suprised to see the spam made it into the pms so why I asked.
I didn't have any computer issues from it but it has made me realize I was not being careful!!


----------

